# On holiday @ cyprus for two weeks.



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just one more hour till the taxi picks me up. I'm going on a Yacht with me old friend Dave (70) and his wife and friends. I have known his since I was 14 and he kept my spirits up when I was depressed. We're going to a different place south each day/night which will be cool. If I find an internet cafe I'll update how i'm doing and try to upload some photos.

Hope you all do well etc while i'm gone. Please take care of yourselves.

Darren.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey good to hear you are getting out and doing some traveling! Wish I could say the same :x . Hope you have a good time with Dave.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Missing you already .  ...like a hole in the head.....just joking  NO really ...I am missing you.Sounds really great,im jealous.......take me next time ,we can sail off into the sunset and fall off the edge of the universe together[you know what I mean  ] ,definatly upload some pics ,hmmmm :wink:

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

You lucky bugger!  Hope you have a good time! I'm going on holiday in a few weeks!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Missing you already .  ...like a hole in the head.....just joking  NO really ...I am missing you.Sounds really great,im jealous.......take me next time ,we can sail off into the sunset and fall off the edge of the universe together[you know what I mean  ] ,definatly upload some pics ,hmmmm :wink:
> 
> Spirit.


Sounds romantic. I can picture it already. 9 mos later little Spirit Puppeteer babies popping out. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

:lol: ...dont say that ,he wont speak to me again lol....Darren will know what I was on about when he reads it -it wasnt meant romantically ,just a conversation we had......


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2008)

And as an after thought...who do you think would push the other off the boat first.... :lol:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hmm....I interpret this question similar to the "which came first the chicken or the egg?" question. I think you would probably push him off first. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2008)

me? ......no....... 8)


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

HAHAHAHHAAHAH ohhh Spirit...sooo innocent


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

Don't you mean LAHALAHALHAAAAAAAAAAAAAR :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Well I generally don't start my laugh with a "LA" and never incorporate any "L's" inbetween the "HA's" and definitely don't end it with an "AAAR" so to answer your question I guess.....no I don't mean "LAHALAHALAHAAAAAAAAAR." LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Darren I'm ready for you to come back. I need someone else to talk to who posts more than once a day.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

I'm missing you too Darren, you help keep this board alive!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Darren I'm ready for you to come back. I need someone else to talk to who posts more than once a day.


charming.I need to feel happy again coz im going nuts...this really helped thanks.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Yo yo yo... fuck knows where I am... been to loads of places and I can't remmeber the name of this place... lol. Erm found some mags of world war 1/2 rilfer round the other day at this other place... they both had six round in them! hah... I walked back to the boat to show my old mate and he was like ^what the fuck^??? THOSE ARE LIVE ROUNDS... lol I puck the ruster bullets in my pocket and walked back with them... lol DR/DP makes you do funny things soom times!. lol. Erm... I got loads of photos but I can't uploads them here because they don't want me to put my usb/sd card in their comp (worried about viruses etc) which is fair enough. I've only take 710 photos so far... and I have about 1800 left to take! lol (2x 2gb sd cards and 1 1gb sd). I really can't think what to type because so much has gone off! OH! i caught two fish with just a basic fishing line and hook! lol... the sea water was so clear and didn't need the float to bob up and down to let me know to pull... I just saw the fish bite! was well cool! it's the first time i've caught a fish. I've been snorkling in the sea with an underwater camrau (cheat 6 pound one) but I haven't found much to take photos of yet! erm...


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

^Just wanted to post that because the comp next to me which I was using before totally crushed on me... lol.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

gotta go now... take care every one! )Hugs(


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds rad!!! Glad to hear you are having a good vacation mate. I just went spear fishing this week myself. Except most of the fish close to shore here are gone and the one I did catch was just barely too short to keep (has to be 12" min). The ocean is a beautiful thing!!!! Post some pics when you can.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Oh found out that i'm at corfu... not cyprus... lol. Well I'm near the base of corfu.... just south of it, we'll be returning there Sunday some time. I can't wait to get home... i'm bored now! I couldn't sleep well last night because I kept needed to apply after sun because my whole body was on fire (which it normally is any how; cos me's hot). I have found that while coming out of the sea while snorkling I feel more real... I found a star fish yester day and though it was just the remades of one... well I picked it up and took it out the water only to find it still slowly moving... so I put it in my goggles with sea water and took it back to the boat to photo... although I first went around asking locals if they spoke English... and I found a guy who told me not to touch the underneath of it because it's no good... any hhow... I toook my photos and put him where I found him... he felt really weird!

Just found out that we gotta spend hours cleaning the damn boat out which sucks! lol.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> That sounds rad!!! Glad to hear you are having a good vacation mate. I just went spear fishing this week myself. Except most of the fish close to shore here are gone and the one I did catch was just barely too short to keep (has to be 12" min). The ocean is a beautiful thing!!!! Post some pics when you can.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply... i'll reply to every one else when I'm back. Spear fishing? That sounds like good fun =D. Yeah I love the sea... I relate to it so well.... I just took some more underwater shots only to find my underwater cam has leaked... so the film might be fooked. YEah i'll post some when i'm back matey =).


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Darren, how did you managed with DP and heat? I'm going to a very hot country soon.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

It hasn't increased por decreased my DP. IT has made me happier being in the sun. The only thing which has helped are the lights here at night... for some reason... I feel real while around them.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I love the sea...one of these days im going to fufill my dream to find my beech hut next to the sea and then ill be really really happy....


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

With Darren's hut on one side and mine on the other


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

But for real my favorite book I've ever read is A Severe Mercy and it's about two people and their love story and they end up living on a boat and sailing to different places. How great would that be?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Yeah cool ,you could teach me how to surf...and maybe swim lol.......[I can swim a little]...for when Darren chucks me off the boat....then I could surf home again..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Perfect. I knew something good would come out of these 16 months of living in hell!!!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Hello Guys... I'm back with bruses, cuts and bites... lol... but I got a lovly "red" tan which needs to turn brown! =D. Glad to be home... I was excited coming home... it's been really wierd going to a different place each day, we were doing like 15-30 miles a day at around 4-6 nots... lol. I took about 1300 photos? lol. Any how... I'm justr gonna read over the forum and sync back in. Glad to be back.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad to have you back around. I hear the chicks dig those "red" tans. It's starting to become a new trend where I'm from. :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I feel like a nob head walking round like a red lobser! lol.... don't be bringing on my red tan because you'll be hitting a nerve till it's settled down... hah.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Erm found some mags of world war 1/2 rilfer round the other day at this other place... they both had six round in them! hah... I walked back to the boat to show my old mate and he was like ^what the flower*^??? THOSE ARE LIVE ROUNDS...


6.5x52mm Mannlicher-Carcano (Italian bolt-action military rifles rounds)












> 6.5x52mm Carcano or 6.5x52mm Mannlicher-Carcano is an Italian military 6.77 mm (.266/67 cal.) rimless bottle-necked rifle cartridge, developed from *1889-1891* and used in the M 91


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6.5x52mm_M ... er-Carcano

OMFG.... LOL










It's those on the left side! Hahh!

I'll upload pics soon!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Here are the new glasses I lost (went over board  :lol: ) :










Think it's worth me buying another pair? :|


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

do you like taking pictures of yourself in the mirror?? curious!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Rozanne said:


> do you like taking pictures of yourself in the mirror?? curious!


lol...of course he does.
glad youre back Darren.........ghess wots great 4 sun burn...........lavendar oil! :lol: no man boobs i promise..but dilute with base oil first :!: 
or you can try chamomile tea ,dab it on....go on i know youre gonna ask..... 

plants a big kiss on your cheek.....

Spirit.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I just had my camera handy on me... and looked in the mirror to see a sexy person... so I took a photo...*nods*


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

yay *Super hugs Spirit* Meow meow meow  . Lavendar oil you say? My sis will only have bubble bath lavendar if anything... and I bet that won't have much "real" oil in it. Who brough up the man boobs again??? I forgot! SHOW YOURSELF! lol... I know it was a male memeber. Whah? ask whah? Ask you to rub it over me yourself??? That goes with out asking =P... heh.

*Squeezes your butt while reciving his kiss*... lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

*POoints to his old bullets* Look at them! They are cool! :!: Common on the old bullets! I'm proud that they didn't blow up in my face! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I'm proud that they didn't blow up in my face! :mrgreen:


LOFL.....Welcome back Pal.

Hey, it wasn't me that brought up the man boobs again. :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

No... it was a "serious" male member.... *Bites fist while slowly turning away from you*.... :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

OH!!..............Gotcha :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

I love ya long time $$$ really =D.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Keep talking???...........


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Some of my favourite shots:























































And our boat:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

...........Its hard to let go sometimes


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Rumor was that the owner has died and the over flow in the boat just went faulty.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

WHAT!!............So they just leave it there to rot 

Poor old man...........


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Cost too much to move it.... no one will cover the cost of removing it.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Spirit said:


> Rozanne said:
> 
> 
> > do you like taking pictures of yourself in the mirror?? curious!
> ...


Aloe Vera works great for sunburns


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Aloe Vera works great for sunburns


What are you???................ :wink:

You keep reading my mind.. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ah, so that's why you keep asking me what I am? It kind of freaks me out because it makes me think.....shit...I don't know haha.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> *Squeezes your butt while reciving his kiss*... lol :mrgreen:


.....phew. :shock: ...steady on...got me all excited.......swqeezes yours back :wink: ....lol

really cool pictures...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Spank you dear :wink:

Yeah... only got 1243 more to upload...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Here are those Glasses which went over board: (lol)




























They are like a dark green/grey gun metel.

I'm gonna go into Derby and buy them again... although I only have to pay half the price and them I get upgraded to the anti-glare lenses as well =)


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

AH that explains it ...thats why youre allways looking in the mirror and admiring yourself ...and sayin that youre damb hot all the time....youre half blind....wanna get them 2 giv you stronger lenses.....DONT HIT ME, IM JOKING....youre gorgious really.Cool glasses.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

And ?62 pounds later:










I'm 2o/2o now baby :wink: hey i'm aware we all have our different tastes in people... some gals just happen to have excellent taste in men... and you're one of them :mrgreen:

Like my bedroom? Can you see my candles and the pink fairy? She's the best! And look at all my smelly stuff :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

I cant see much because the colour on this monitor is to dark...i have no idea how to alter it....I also have not so good eyesight ,but I would look really silly in glasses.im not just being vein[well a bit]..gota get contact lenses...you got really blue eyes..I didnt notice before...mine are green but that means im strange so I like it....aparently im told that my eyes change clolour depemding on what mood im in :roll: they somtimes go bluish...


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Could always meet in the flesh ya know... you could touch and look then =P. I sis always saids she'd look silly in glasses till I found her some today... every one can be suited for some. I think the flash made them look brighter... they are quite dark really. I love green eyes... they totally melt me =D. I don't need to get your a mood charm then... lol.


----------

